# Most Aggressive Piranha?



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Iknow, I know, this is a VERY cliched topic. But what the heck. What would you regard as one of the most aggressive piranha species, one which will readily attack things, and will not shy away from humans?


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know but my gold spilo is pretty crazy.guy told me i could successfully shoal them because he has 7 in a shoal so, I bought 4 when they were about 1 inch and within 2 weeks there was one. plecos, snails any fish you put in there he will kill as soon as it hits the water. I bet if I put one of my 8 inch reds in there he would chomp it to death.I dont know too much but he's the craziest thing i have ever seen, doesn't even have fear of me.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

This is already a pinned subject

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/111916-most-aggressive-piranha/


----------

